# Sequestrato in Svizzera un dipinto attribuito a Leonardo da Vinci



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ritrovato in Svizzera un dipinto, attribuito a Leonardo da Vinci, che ritrae Isabella D'Este. Il dipinto rientrerà in Italia per essere sottoposto ad accurate verifiche. Vittorio Sgarbi ne ha già contestato l'autenticità a differenza del prof. Carlo Pedretti, considerato il massimo esperto su Leonardo, che ha espressamente riconosciuto l'intervento del da Vinci in particolare nel volto.
La foto del dipinto


----------



## Heaven (10 Febbraio 2015)

I D'este non erano rivali dei Medici per cui lavorava Da Vinci?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ritrovato in Svizzera un dipinto, attribuito a Leonardo da Vinci, che ritrae Isabella D'Este. Il dipinto rientrerà in Italia per essere sottoposto ad accurate verifiche. *Vittorio Sgarbi ne ha già contestato l'autenticità* a differenza del prof. Carlo Pedretti, considerato il massimo esperto su Leonardo, che ha espressamente riconosciuto l'intervento del da Vinci in particolare nel volto.
> La foto del dipinto



da profana concordo con sgarbi. 
se è davvero di leonardo, è brutto forte, sembra piatto, gli manca la profondità.


----------



## juventino (12 Febbraio 2015)

Di Leonardo sto quadro ha solo il volto perché il resto è abbastanza bruttino.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2015)

Ho paura che possa aver ragione Sgarbi,
Lui in Italia se la gioca con Corona come personaggio più trash, anche se si nasconde dietro a un falso intelletualismo,
ma gran parte della sua celebrità, ai tempi, l'acquisi sostenendo il falso delle tavolette ripescate nell'arno, fù uno scherzo di alcuni studenti burloni che fece scalpore ingannando importanti critici dell'arte anche con cariche importanti.


----------



## Doctore (12 Febbraio 2015)

Non so se ha ragione sgarbi anche perche non sono un esperto...pero quando parla di arte mi fa appassionare.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Febbraio 2015)

Non scherziamo, su tantissime cose Sgarbi è un cazzao (che però si vede lontanissimo che lo fa apposta), però in quanto esperto d'arte ci capisce assai.

Ha solo capito che se fosse rimasto ad ammuffire in una cattedra universitria avrebbe avuto meno fama, venduto meno libri e e fatto meno sordi...


----------



## runner (13 Febbraio 2015)

a me non sembra un quadro del Leo!!


----------

